# Looking 4 department.



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I am currently in the full time academy as a self sponsor, I was wondering if anyone knows what city/town departments would be good for me to apply to. I know it is a process, but are their departments out there who aggressively seek out candidates with full time academy.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

i am not sure where you are looking to work. you can try groton pd. they will be highering.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure southside. There are TONS of PD's in Florida looking for trained, qualified, mature individuals to fill their ranks. As they say on the Price is Right...........Come on Down!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Mitpo62 @ Sun 15 Aug said:


> Sure southside. There are TONS of PD's in Florida looking for trained, qualified, mature individuals to fill their ranks. As they say on the Price is Right...........Come on Down!


Yup my thoughts exact. I have downloaded about 10 applications for Fl departments. Just getting sick and tired of trying here in AS$achusetts.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

I believe Truro in the Cape is Still looking.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The deadline for Truro was the 10th


----------



## SCPDLT (Apr 9, 2004)

The Town of Swansea is hiring reserves but that is the only way to get on full time there. I know they just hired four but they should have more opening in the next year plus you get lot of experience because they hate to pay overtime open shifts are filled one overtime to one reserve patrol shift. Per the union contract.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

T4567 @ Sun 15 Aug said:


> i am not sure where you are looking to work. you can try groton pd. they will be highering.


highering? thats just sad :roll:


----------



## scdps (Apr 29, 2003)

Swansea PD is an excellent place to begin. Start as a reserve officer, put in your time, get appointed full time. They have expanded their department by 7 patrolmen in the past 10 months. Also, like kmf294 stated, both Rehoboth and Seekonk are good departments to work for and are currently hiring.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Too bad you did not apply to Chatham, they just hired 4.


----------

